# Breezy days



## BoxedIn (Apr 24, 2022)

Anyone else's building been shutting down IB and OB a lot lately due to wind? My building is super behind due to being shut down for 2 or 3 days over the B keys, looks like there will be 2 more days this week where they have to shut down due to wind as well.


----------



## WHS (Apr 24, 2022)

BoxedIn said:


> Anyone else's building been shutting down IB and OB a lot lately due to wind? My building is super behind due to being shut down for 2 or 3 days over the B keys, looks like there will be 2 more days this week where they have to shut down due to wind as well.


… uh what?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 24, 2022)

WHS said:


> … uh what?


If sustained winds are above a certain speed, nobody is supposed to be in a trailer. The limit is some stupid low number too, like 25mph, and gusts don’t count.
My building has only stopped for a few hours once that I know of, but it may have been more.


----------



## WHS (Apr 24, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> If sustained winds are above a certain speed, nobody is supposed to be in a trailer. The limit is some stupid low number too, like 25mph, and gusts don’t count.
> My building has only stopped for a few hours once that I know of, but it may have been more.


Wow TIL


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 24, 2022)

WHS said:


> Wow TIL


They just started that policy a few months ago. Not sure if it was because of the Amazon warehouse that collapsed or something else.


----------



## Luck (Apr 25, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> They just started that policy a few months ago. Not sure if it was because of the Amazon warehouse that collapsed or something else.


For clarification, the policy has always existed. 
It was just mostly ignored or management didnt know it existed haha. 
My building had at least one quick shut down from these winds blowing through this past week as well.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 25, 2022)

BoxedIn said:


> Anyone else's building been shutting down IB and OB a lot lately due to wind?


The only time i’ve been there and it “shut down” due to wind is when we go under a severe thunderstorm warning and it’s windy/rainy. Solely due to wind, nah.


----------



## BoxedIn (Apr 25, 2022)

RWTM said:


> The only time i’ve been there and it “shut down” due to wind is when we go under a severe thunderstorm warning and it’s windy/rainy. Solely due to wind, nah. How are your break pack drops? Your close to my region if you’re in Rado.


Guessing I'm in your neighboring state then. I moved to E+F a few months ago so I don't know what MPB drops are. They tell us IB and OB volumes at startup, the rest doesn't really matter to me anymore.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 25, 2022)

BoxedIn said:


> Guessing I'm in your neighboring state then. I moved to E+F a few months ago so I don't know what MPB drops are. They tell us IB and OB volumes at startup, the rest doesn't really matter to me anymore.


Currently in Region 4. I actually just applied for both Maintenance Tech 1 & 2 at a SC. Unfortunately I  have no previous military experience and I’m not an electrician or know anything electrical. I don’t even think Maintenance Tech 1 is even a thing tho anymore according to HQ. Nice to meet an E & F’r on here. Even tho you’ve been a follower of mine for awhile haha.


----------



## BoxedIn (Apr 25, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Currently in the DFW for 5 years or Region 4. I could be in Chicago though born and raised. Before DFW I was Vegas/Northern Cali for 4 years. I actually just applied for both Maintenance Tech 1 & 2 at a SC. More money hourly! I have no previous military experience and I’m not an electrician. I don’t even think Maintenance Tech 1 is even a thing tho anymore. Nice to meet an E & F’r on here! Even tho you’ve been a follower of mine for awhile haha.


Yeah, just a UA atm. Want to get in the maintenance tech school when they roll that out here though.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 26, 2022)

BoxedIn said:


> Yeah, just a UA atm. Want to get in the maintenance tech school when they roll that out here though.


Congratulations. Have to get your foot in the door. B3 E&F sounds cool, too. Might apply internally if I get prior approval from my OM when a position becomes available. For the meantime I’m being conscientious. What is the Maintenance Tech program’s name and when does it go live?


----------



## BoxedIn (Apr 26, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Congratulations. Have to get your foot in the door. B3 E&F sounds cool, too. Might apply internally if I get prior approval from my OM when a position becomes available. For the meantime I’m being conscientious. What is the Maintenance Tech program’s name and when does it go live?


Not sure, we had a e+f dma where they announced it. Due to increased automation for the new sortation system that the shipping pods use, we will need a lot of robotics techs. I know the RDCs should be getting sorter/conveyor models that you take tests on for the mech class. I think those should be arriving around June.

They said the class could be done remotely, I think in person classes are only done at a couple buildings like california and a couple others.

So you take the class remotely and then do practical tests on the sorter models.


----------



## Luck (Apr 26, 2022)

BoxedIn said:


> Not sure, we had a e+f dma where they announced it. Due to increased automation for the new sortation system that the shipping pods use, we will need a lot of robotics techs. I know the RDCs should be getting sorter/conveyor models that you take tests on for the mech class. I think those should be arriving around June.
> 
> They said the class could be done remotely, I think in person classes are only done at a couple buildings like california and a couple others.
> 
> So you take the class remotely and then do practical tests on the sorter models.


We have been doing something similar in house. Maybe we piloted it, idk. 
Last go around the guy who got it was the only one that applied. Just not that much interest internally it seemed.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 26, 2022)

BoxedIn said:


> Not sure, we had a e+f dma where they announced it. Due to increased automation for the new sortation system that the shipping pods use, we will need a lot of robotics techs. I know the RDCs should be getting sorter/conveyor models that you take tests on for the mech class. I think those should be arriving around June.
> 
> They said the class could be done remotely, I think in person classes are only done at a couple buildings like california and a couple others.
> 
> So you take the class remotely and then do practical tests on the sorter models.


Good luck.


----------



## BoxedIn (Apr 26, 2022)

Luck said:


> We have been doing something similar in house. Maybe we piloted it, idk.
> Last go around the guy who got it was the only one that applied. Just not that much interest internally it seemed.


Yeah, I know it has been slow going hiring externally for maintenance techs as well around here. 

We have 1 tech school in town that has a program aimed at that type of work, but the hours don't work well for any of the shifts at an RDC, so hard to do it while working full time.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

BoxedIn said:


> Yeah, just a UA atm. Want to get in the maintenance tech school when they roll that out here though.


Turned down for maintenance tech 2. I can’t apply for anything anymore but of course CMMS Tech at my DC is open again


----------



## Luck (Apr 27, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Turned down for maintenance tech 2. I can’t apply for anything anymore but of course CMMS Tech at my DC is open again


Sometimes overeagerness is looked as bad trait even though it shows how interested you are. 
Try giving it a rest and developing yourself in your current role. 

You have a great position in doing Rework to try and research and partner with leads in WH and OB to try and problem solve ways to reduce the ammount of RW having to be processed for noncon. 

My DC we were able to get it down to a minimum with some problem solving and strong partnerships between a few of us. 
For example one thing we tried was standardizing where people brought their PIT to a stop while sorting using tape line on the floor since we found that often errors occur when people park between two pallets and then mix up where they should place something. 

That one didnt actually work out that well just because of the way NC sorters end up bottle necking at high volume doors and the empty pallet area that people end up bunched together and cant really follow it that well, but that gives you an idea of the type of solution finding that leadership will take notice of.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

Luck said:


> Sometimes overeagerness is looked as bad trait even though it shows how interested you are.
> Try giving it a rest and developing yourself in your current role.
> 
> You have a great position in doing Rework to try and research and partner with leads in WH and OB to try and problem solve ways to reduce the ammount of RW having to be processed for noncon.
> ...


I have Asperger syndrome and it makes it more of a challenge. I appreciate your feedback and value your insights. I wish I could come take a tour to see your DC’s operation. I have a couple leaders who started there. I have many solutions to problems and they are never heard or no one asks for my input.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

Please fill me in on Slack.


----------

